# Liam and Anna: The Beginning - by Fireonthemountain (BHM (Mult), Romance, ~Sex, ~SWG)



## fireonthemountain (May 11, 2009)

_BHM (Mult), Romance, ~SWG_ - an abused canary flees her cage and learns to soar as an eagle with a man worthy of her. 

*Author's note:* Writing under a pen name. Tell me what you think.


*Liam and Anna: The Beginning
by Fireonthemountain*​
*Chapter 1 *

At 5 am, Anna's alarm clock radio went off, softly playing Jermaine Stewarts "Clothes Off". 

She leaned over groggily and turned it off. She took a quick shower, brushed her teeth and ran into her bedroom. After pulling on a pair of green Abercrombie shorts with the moose embroidered on the right bottom of the leg, and a powder blue atheletic tank top she checked her reflection in the mirror. 

Anna had brown hair with blonde lowlights, sparkling green eyes, and a killer smile. At 5'3 and 116 lbs, the shorts and tight tank flattered her taunt wirey body. She smiled, knowing she never had to wear one of those hideous corporate suits with the shoulderpads to work. She had finally finished yoga teacher training and was working at Fort Lauderdale Fitness, one of the biggest fitness clubs in the state of Florida. She pulled on her running shoes, grabbed a protein bar, and prepared for the 10 minute jog uphill from her apartment. 

As she ran, she began thinking about her upcoming trip to Los Angeles to visit her best friend Naomi, who had moved to California four years beforehand, and although Anna was never at a loss for friends, she missed Naomi and felt that somedays, there were things she felt only her best friend could understand. 

For example, her unhappiness with her boyfriend Chet. They'd been together for almost a year. He'd been a regular at the gym, and the other girls she worked with envied her. Chet was 5'11, muscular, perfect six pack, tanned, spiked gelled hair and tribal tattoos. At first their personalities seemed to match perfectly, and they were constantly finishing each other sentances. Nowadays, not so much. 

Anna hated to steriotype anybody, but she was beginning to find that Chet was the typical arrogant jock. Lately he'd been ignoring her, flirting with other girls at the gym, and partying until all hours of the night instead of spending any nights at the apartment they shared spending any time with her. Her first class began almost every weekday morning at 6 am; so staying out until 2 or 3 in the morning was no longer an option for her. It seemed as soon as her partying days ended, so did the time she spent with Chet. 

She'd used her Christmas bonus cheque to pay for the flight, as well as the weekend convention at the LA Doubletree. She tried to promise herself it was for Naomi, and that she wasn't there to look at other men, but deep down she knew it would be hard to resist. She hadn't been sexually satisfied in almost a year, and no matter how many endorphins she released at work, it was taking its toll. 

Work by the way, was the usual. She taught two classes, had lunch and goofed off with other trainers in the cafe, taught one more class after her break and moved to the lower level of the gym to swim laps. The most relaxing part of her day was using the hot tub after. Well normally. 

_"Aww good night! Can't he show any class," _she thought to herself, as Chet walked towards the stairs of the the tub and sat in. He was wearing baggy floral shorts and a backwards baseball cap. She understood the bathing suit, but the hat? He wasnt even trying not to look like a douchebag.

"Hey baby," 

"Hey Chet.." she said halfheartedly 

"What, thats all I get? You sound thrilled. Thats no way to talk to your boyfriend, especially if you're leaving me for the weekend." 

Anna didnt want to discuss why he was out clubbing for three nights in a row, or why when she called last night, another girl picked up his phone. He wasn't even home when she woke up that morning. This wasnt an issue for Chet; as if nothing had happened, he began talking about himself, again.

"Anyway, the club was the bomb last night, you shouldve been there..girls...Jello shots... I just had an awesome workout. Me and Tim....glutes..." She was lost in thought, and only heard snippets of the conversation. 

She interrupted him "My moms picking me up at the apartment after work and taking me to the airport." 

"Oh what time? Me and the boys are working out until 5, then we're hitting this new bar downtown."

"I'm leaving at 5, Chet." she said dryly.

"Alright, whatever, guess Ill be missing you." He planted a kiss on her lips, jumped out of the tub, and headed towards the mens locker room.

"See you when you get back and you'd better not be slutty. I know how Naomi is, and those guys she sleeps with, I better not catch you with one of those fat jerks, especially knowing how good you have it here." 

As he walked away, Anna rolled her eyes and sunk deeper into the tub. 

.x.x.x. 

"I don't like that boy Anna," Mrs. Cardone commented, the wind blowing both her and her daughters hair wildly as she breezed 75 miles an hour down the interstate. "He's disrespectful, he's never home, a man like that is not good enough for my baby." 

"I know Mom, I've been struggling with it." 

"Don't you give me that "I'm struggling" nonsense. Dont struggle, go out and find better. Thats it. End of story. Now you promised you'd stay at the house and watch the dogs when you get back?" 

"Yes mom, I'll be there." 

"Good girl." She parked the car outside of the terminal, and Anna walked out, popped the trunk and grabbed her bag. 

She hugged her mother goodbye, who mumbled something about this trip being her ticket to freedom.


----------



## fireonthemountain (May 11, 2009)

*Chapter Two *

Anna stood in a pair of wooden platform sandals, hip hugger jeans and a yellow tube top at baggage claim, looking around for her bag and her friend. All of a sudden, a short mocha skinned girl with raven black hair came running through the terminal and almost tackled her as heads turned

"Annnnnaaaa Banana!!!" Naomi grabbed her best friend in a tight hug.

"Naomi." she laughed, trying to balance in her heels "Oh my word, I've missed you so much." 

"Pht, not as much as I've missed you. C'mon, we gotta get to the hotel and check in."

She and Anna walked towards a side elevator in the baggage terminal which led to the parking structure where Naomi was parked.

"Just throw your bag in the back. Mine is in the trunk."

The girls jumped into Naomi's four door Sedan and drove out onto the California freeway for the 45 minute drive.

"How was your flight? Hows your new job? Hows Momma Cardone?" Naomi turned on a mix CD of pop songs she'd made when the two were back in high school. She lowered her voice."How's beefcake?" . 

Anna confided in her friend about her unhappiness. "Mom says I can move back in with her. I just hope I can get out of the lease." 

"You leaving him for sure?" 

"I'm pretty sure. He never came home last night." 

"I cant believe you didn't break up with him before you came out here. Beefcake or not, we're getting you some cushion for the pushin this weekend, because lord knows you need it."

Although they were four and a half years from graduation. Naomi was still as bold and daring as ever. She managed a small chain of three skateboarding shops in California, while still working on her degree in buisness management. A large streak of her normally black hair was dyed bright red, and she had her eyebrow and labret pierced. Today she was wearing a skate brand tank top with a pair of boys shorts and tons of yarn and hemp bracelets. 

Naomi was always the ring leader when there was a party to be found, or trouble to be gotten into. She remembered her friend cutting class to go skate, doing tag art (she was an amazing graffiti artist) or....the now notorious Brian Ford incident. 

Brian Ford, her high school's valadictorian. Brian was a new student their junior year of high school. Nothing really would have stood out about Brian; he was a Nebraska native, sandy brown hair, glasses, and wore neutral clothing. That is, if it wasnt for his weight. 

Brian was a little over 6 feet tall and 270 lbs. Couple that with his devotion to schoolwork, and he was a target for bullies. She remembered when he first transferred, Karen Schnelling, the most popular girl in school asked him to the Homecoming Dance as a joke. He approached her in the cafeteria a week later to ask what time he should pick her up, and that he was willing to borrow his dad's car (Which of course didnt meet Karen Schnelling standards). to take her to the dance. 

"You," she scoffed loudly "You'd have to know I was kidding. I run this school. I could have any guy I wanted, why would I take your fat ass? Bill, Brian, I dont even remember your name, but you are just delusional." 

The whole junior class was staring, quite a lot of them were snickering and Brian was biting his lip, embarrassed in front of a junior class of 900 hateful strangers. 

All of a sudden, Naomi came running up (to this day no one can tell from where she was moving so fast) right in front of Karen. and although she was stood at only 4'11, she wasnt afraid to get up in Karen's face. "Well Karen," she said loudly "If you're going to be such a cunt about it..." 

Karen, and the whole cafeteria gasped. "I'll be taking Brian to the dance." 

She walked up to him and shook his hand. "Naomi Jensen. Pick me up at 8 on Saturday, we'll hit up the Rocket Burger on the way." 

"Okay." Brian stammered. He was both content, and confused.

Before Brian could get his bearings, she was standing on the lunch table, running her fingers through his hair and slowly, passionately kissing him in front of the crowd. She pinched his love handles, smiled, and jumped down. 

When she began to walk away, Karen grabbed her by her hair and began screaming. Naomi fought back and pretty soon the two were on the ground clawing, and punching each other. The freshman science teacher came in as soon as Naomi was about to deliver a real blow, grabbed her by the wrist, and pulled her off of a screaming and disheveled.Karen. 

Naomi was supposed to be punished with an in school suspension, although it worked more as a penison than a punishment. She had to spend ISS in the library, where Brian had two consecutive study halls. She passed him a few notes, he took her to the homecoming dance, and despite obvious differences, they dated until the middle of senior year. He was a homebody, she was a wildchild. Brian had never liked Florida and he moved back to Nebraska around the same time Naomi moved to California. 

Although Anna was shy and quiet around people she didnt know very well; the two were inseperable since they were little girls. They both preferred fat men, which anyone could tell from an early age when they'd run around the playground trying to chase and pinch any chubby little boy that came along (which led to many jokes from family and friends about them being "chubby chasers"). Anna sometimes envied Naomi, her wild child way of life, and her openness about her sexual preference, no matter what anyone thought. 

For example, the way she dealt with the woman behind the counter at the hotel, when they were checking in to the hotel room. Naomi cooly slid up to the counter: "Hey, how are you doing? Rooms under the name Jensen, two double beds" 

The older woman behind the counter shot a shot a look of disdain and asked if they were here for the conference. 

"Yes, ma'am, we are." Naomi grinned

She shook her head and reached around behind the counter "I see so many pretty girls here for that. I just don't understand that at all."

Naomi took the keys from the womans hand "Well, if you aren't getting on these guys, that just means more for my friend and I here. We get free cookies, right?" 

The clerk began to stutter and turn bright red. 

"Later," Naomi smiled at the woman and she and Anna ran towards the elevator giggling. 

*Chapter 3* 

"Dude I dont know about this. Ive already hidden so much from Chet." Anna lay back on the bed. Naomi offered her half of a cookie and she declined. 

"Oh yeah I forgot," she laughed and broke herself off a chunk of the cookie "You're one of those health nut yoga freaks now." 

"Whatever. You still have the metabolism of a 15 year old boy. And the sex drive." 

"What? Is it so wrong for me to enjoy my one break a year from work and school to unwind with some attractive men who I'll never see again? I dont think so. Besides, commitment isnt my thing. Not since Brian. Ive been having too much fun since I ditched commitment. Lifes way too short for that mess." 

"But as I was saying,before we get to your sexual exploits, is that its bad enough I've been dishonest to Chet. He doesnt even know I'm at a convention. He doesn't even know events like this exist in the first place." 

"Its probably better he doesn't. His little peanut trogylodyte brain would short out if he found out that women like me don't go to bed with men like him by choice." 

The convention was put out by a website devoted to fat men (big handsome men, as the acronym of the website went) and their female admirers. It was called the BHM/FFA Conjunction, and the board was complete with message board, ample opportunities for members to post pictures, and the yearly BHM/FFA Meetup, which happened at different places around the country, this years location being LA. 

Anna hadn't joined the site, but some nights she was home alone she would lurk around. She had also, with Naomi's influence, paid for her ticket to the conference three months before. She still felt guilty, but she hadn't been happy in so long she felt it was worth it to come out and see what she was missing. And Naomi always made these things seem like a blast. 

"Hey, Chets going out, cheating, having fun. Why be faithful to someone like that, especially if you're just goiing to break up with him, and especially when you're surrounded by some of the finest men in the world this weekend? If anything, thats not fair TO YOU."

"Look, until I break up with him, I'm not here to look for anything. I'm here to look, not to touch." 

"Oh cut it out Anna! Its a meet up for us chubby chasers and the chubbys we're chasing. NOT a museum." Naomi threw a small pillow playfully at her friend. 

" Now c'mon its almost time for the welcome dinner. Ive been chatting with this hottie who looks just like Anthony Anderson. He;s got sick dreads dude. And he's a designer for an up and coming skatewear brand. I have buisness and pleasure to mix and I need you to get off your ass so I can get on with it." 


*Chapter 4 *

Anna opened her suitcase and grabbed a frayed jean skirt with an elaborate flower pattern etched on the back out of her suitcase and paired it with a tight yellow vintage tee, cowgirl hat and boots. What do you even wear to these things? Too casual? Too formal? She moved to the bathroom to get Naomi's opinion

"Howdy cowgirl," Naomi joked as she saw her friend move into the bathroom, where she was giving herself larger eyelashes and smokey eyes. 

"No good?" 

"Nah its adorable. You dont need me to tell you that." 

Naomi was in full effect. Although she'd walked in dressed as a tomboy, she was now wearing tight pinstripe pants, stilletos and a barely there top which swooped down around her C-cups. 

Anna began applying her makeup, chosing a more neutral approach.

"Here," Naomi fished around the tacklebox and pulled out large diamond shaped earrings. 

"There. These would be perfect with your outfit."

Anna took one last look at herself in the mirror, sighed nervously and headed out with Naomi towards elevator. 

.x.x.x.x. 

The girls had time to kill, so they decided to hit up the hotel bar. Anna nervously sipped water with lemon, and while Naomi was chatting up the bartender, she spotted the most gorgious man she'd seen in her life. He was talking and laughing with two other BHMs, and was easily taller and heavier than either of them. He stood 6'6 , and had to be at least 400lbs. His dark black hair was thick and strong, with a goatee. Whe he walked across the bar, she noticed his eyes. Oh those eyes. She knew the term "sky blue" was a cliche until she saw him pass by the bar. She melted. 

"Anna. Anna. You still here?" Naomi waved her hand playfully in front of her friends face "Dude, didnt you hear the PA go off. Time to eat. C'mon girl, Im starving." 

The girls ventured into a gorgeous dining hall. The carpet was burgundy and a huge chandelier hung above the room. It had a small dance floor, and a stage. Naomi and Anna spotted their names at Table 18. As fortune would have it for Naomi, Anthony Anderson (his real name was Darren) had also been assigned to that same table. She ran up to him immediately, hugged him and gave him a peck on the cheek, before leading him back to the table and making proper introductions. The rest of the table was made up of a beautiful chubby blonde girl, a spikey haired blonde BHM with a goatee, the two guys from the back of the room, and last to sit at the table was her dark haired dream man. 

Naomi plunged right in. She and Darren put aside business for the moment, and in true Naomi fashion she got everyone laughing and talking. The chubby blonde girl was Gia, a grad student and plus sized model from Pennsylvania. The spikey haired BHM with the goatee was Butch, a bartender from Long Island, the two others were Bill and Todd, who did voice acting in Hollywood, and last but not least, there was Liam. 

Liam was an Edmonton native who was an IT tech for a large security company. He'd been convinced to come out by Bill and Todd who were old college buddies. This was also his first convention. Anna was enamoured with him. He was shy like she was, but when he did speak but she loved hearing him talk. She was a sucker for accents, and loved hearing him say "aboot" and "eh?" 

They had a small dance afterwards, but Naomi had conspired with Butch throughout dinner that they hit up the LA bars. Butch teasingly claimed that Long Island bars were better, and Naomi was bent on proving him wrong. 

After dinner, the group headed down the strip of bars near the hotel, towards Naomi's favourite jazz bar. She was flirting with Darren, and playing with his dreads, which went down past his broad shoulders, and also with Todd, tousling his red hair. Anna watched the artist at work. How did she pull of flirting with two gorgeous men at the same time, with niether of them envying each other, but both totally enamoured by her? 

"Dude, I loove fat boys with red hair and freckles! You Irish baby?" 

Todd used his voice he was famous for on the children's show Pat the Leprechaun. "You bet your pot of gold! Faith and Begora!" 

"Dude thats you?" Gia laughed "The kids I nanny for love that show." 

"Yep," Todd joked "Exploiting my cultural heritage for money." 

Anna sat at the opposite end of the table with Liam, both of them soaking in the soft saxaphon music and the larger personalities of their group. 

"Alright then," Naomi said "Since Im in the presence of a gorgeous Irish gentleman, as well as all you other foxy folks, and I am waaayy too sober, we are about to do some whiskey shots and get really merry." 

The group cheered loudly, as Naomi slammed a 20 down on the bar and the shots began rolling in. 

x.x.x.

The rest of the night was a blur to Anna. From what she did remember, after three shots of whiskey and two long island ice teas (bought by Butch) she remembered slurring at the kareoke bar, grinding with Gia on the dance floor a few bars down, and of course her charming come on to Liam as the group stumbled home at 2 am. Liam was carrying Anna on his back, her head buried in his shoulder. 

"You're so cute..." she slurred. "I dont even know you, and I have a boyfriend whose a douche. He;s not sexy like you..your sexy..and fat...and mmmm...if I didn't have him pushin me around... I'd be throwing Naomi out of our room so I could..." 

"Okay, sweetie, you need to calm down." Naomi slurred, lookig at Liam. "She's no holds barred when she's drunk," Naomi looked at Anna "and she forgets what a lightweight she is." 

"No..no..seriously..like..I..love your accent...and...your...just..so sweet...I'd just be..like..all...into it.."she exclaimed and began laughing.."Seriously. I havent had good sex in a year...if I could just have you we would seriously....seriously...seriously..(more laughing) do WHATEVER you wanted."

Liam shook his head and the group laughed as they stumbled to check in. The revolving doors opened and another clerk looked disdainfully as they stumbled in. 

"Now what kids?" Naomi asked. 

Butch had drunkenly professed his love for bigger women all night, and now he and Gia were going to stumble off to get something to eat. Bill and Todd were heading back to work on more voices and sketches. She looked at Darren "Dude, I'll be in your room in 10 minutes to talk about us possibly buying your designs. You know, business" 

"Yeah sure," Bill laughed "Buisness." 

"Whatever bro." She shot Bill a look and pointed at Darren. "Seriously, lemme drop Anna off and I'll meet you there." 

Darren smiled "Ready to do this thing when you are." The four got in the elevator, with Anna now sleeping on Liam's back. When they reached the hotel room, Naomi pulled the sheets down for Anna as Liam gently laid her on the bed. Naomi pulled off her friends cowboy boots and placed a glass of water next to her on the nightstand. Anna moaned as she hit the mattress. She grabbed Liam by the arm. 

"You can stay..you can..stay in my bed. I am sooo serious. Seriously." 

He ran his fingers through her hair and kissed her on the forehead. (The liquor was making him bold as well) "I dont know you that well, you have a boyfriend and you're completely hammered, so goodnight for now Miss Anna." 

Naomi strutted out of the bathroom, now wearing a tank top and oversized pajama bottoms "C'mon Anna stop harrassing the man and go to bed. "

"Hey, hey," Anna slurred "I'm just doing what you said! I'm getting a piece!" 

Naomi rubbed her temples and smiled "Alright, killer, Liam's tired, he wants to sleep. You know, what you should be doing between now and the time you wake up with that massive hangover. Alright call my cell if you need me, if Im not back until tomorrow, well, go me on a buisness deal well handled." 

"You think she's going to be okay?" Liam asked as Naomi shut the door behind her, and they began to part ways. 

"I hope so. Sorry if she made you uncomfortable. She really cant handle her liquor" 

Liam smiled "I guess not. By the way, what did you tell her, y'know about getting a piece?"

"Baby, dont even worry about it," Naomi walked off and the two parted ways.

(continued in post 7 of this thread)


----------



## Fangs (May 13, 2009)

I'd like to know what happens.

I'd also like those conventions to exist. =P


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2009)

I'm loving this!


----------



## chicken legs (May 13, 2009)

i love this story...i really got a visual with the characters


----------



## Amandy (May 13, 2009)

I've been hoping for a new BHM/FFA romance to surface around here!! Great start!


----------



## fireonthemountain (May 13, 2009)

*Chapter 5*

Anna woke up at noon, feeling as if someone had repeately punched her in the head. 

"Anna Banana!" 

She groaned and pulled the covers up over her face. Naomi sat on the side of the bed and shook her friend.

"C'mon get up Anna Banana. Time to start the day! Wakey wakey! I went out and bought you that nasty health food stuff you love. Carob chunks. Nasty." Gia walked over from the mini bar with beer in hand and placed a small paper bag on the nightstand, next to the water from the night before. 

"They're full of raw ingredients to restore your body and give you energy you know."

"Im not risking it. Ill stick to this dead meat sandwich and Sobe I got at the gas station thank you. Besides, I don't need to be taking health tips from a woman who drank her weight in alcohol last night. Anyway, Gia and I want to hit the beach before we meet up with the boys again for dinner. We made plans at breakfast while someone was still sleeping."

"Boys? Guys, what did I say to Liam last night? I vaguely remember him carrying me. Did I say anything stupid? Did I cheat on Chet?"

"Not unless this Chet guy considers grinding on another girl cheating." Gia laughed. "All you did after we left the bar was pass out. But you were jonesing for Liam pretty bad."

"Yeah, I probably made an ass of myself. What did I say?"

"Oh nothing," Naomi grinned slyly, taking a sip of Sobe. "Just how if you didnt have a boyfriend, you'd kick me out of the room to ride his balls." 

Anna nearly choked on the carob square. "Oh no, I didn't"

"Relax Anna. He took it in stride."

"Oh my, I have to find him and to apologize." 

"Dude its cool. Just finish eating, and get ready to go."

Anna slid out of bed and made her way to her suitcase. "What did you two get up to last night?"

"Butch and I went to an all night sushi bar. Watched movies. Not like this one over here," Gia said, motoning towards Naomi

"Do I dare ask?' Anna sighed. 

"Well, I signed Darren to our company before we hooked up."

Gia smiled "I knew it"

"But he passed out around 5, so I ran into Todd in the hallway, we did some more shots and went skinnydipping in the hotel pool. And made out in the hot tub. At least until we thought we saw someone from security and went running back to his room, but my sexual conquests are not the point.here. The point is if its not awkward for me going to dinner with those two, it sure as hell shouldn't be awkward for Anna." 

x.x.x.x

Anna followed Naomi's advice and relaxed as they walked down the back stairway of the hotel room to a private beach area. Lying in the sun and swimming in the ocean did her a world of good; hanging out with her best friend, and newfound pal Gia, she forgot about her troubles temporarily.

Back at the hotel, she looked in the mirror, admiring her tan and looking for an outfit to wear. She pulled on a frayed denim skirt with a cute pink and white lace cami, and of course her boots. She had told Naomi and Gia to go ahead, she knew she'd be taking forever to get ready, and was looking forward to a walk on her own to keep her head clear.

She took her usual nervous look in the mirror before walking out to the restaurant. It was 10 minutes from the hotel, and one of those Texas themed steak places. She was wondering if she'd get a vegetarian meal, but as she saw a place with a bacon cheeseburger, complimented with bacon cheddar fries, she didn't get her hopes up. 


"Anna!" Gia waved. She was wearing a long paisley print top with jeans and ballerina type shoe-slippers. Her hair was done up in an elegant bun. Butch had one arm around her ample waist. The whole group was sitting around a wooden table underneath a large pair of antlers and several neon signs. She took her seat between Naomi and Gia. 

"Where were you?" Bill asked. "Naomi said you told her to go ahead so you could jerk off to the Mackenzie brothers at the hotel." 

"Is it true Anna? Was that what you were up to...eh?" Todd snapped.

Anna turned bright red. 

"Oh stop you guys," Naomi tossed a fry in their general direction. "Don't you know how to behave in a restaurant? Have some class, please"

"Compared to you, tossing fries, and some of your languege when soused," Darren joked, in his rich smooth voice. "None too lady like." 

Naomi took a huge swig of her beer. "I'm a class act and you know it. Right Anna?"

Anna smiled a preoccupied smile. 

"You know it." she said in a nervous and partly distracted voice. She was preoccupied with Liam. 

The meal continued on in the same fashion as the night before. The group toasted Darren and Naomi's hook up (business hook up of course) and ended with Butch and Naomi planning another drinking contest. Anna began to loosen up, but stole glances at Liam to try to read how he was feeling after the previous night. 

After the bill came, Naomi laid it down: "Okay, once again, Butch is up for trying to drink me under the table and failing."

"Hey now," Butch said coyly.

"Baby, I love you truely madly and deeply, but you know its true. Anyway, we're hitting up the bars on the other side of this hotel. Whose game." 

"I think Im going to turn in early," Liam stated "My flight leaves tomorrow, and I have a whole day of sitting in airports ahead of me. I'd better have my A-game ready"

"I think I'll stay too." Anna said "I'm still sick from last night."

"Alright, suit yourself."

On the walk home, Anna gave Liam's arm a tug "Can I talk to you?"

Liam smiled "Sure?"

"Look, I made a complete ass out of myself last night, and I wanted to apologize if I made you feel disrespected or put on the spot, and I know you've got a flight tomorrow, but can I at least buy you a cup of coffee, decaf I mean if you have to get up..and..you..know.. sort this mess out before you leave for good."

Liam laughed "Don't worry Anna, its undersood. I've dealt with it my whole life. Being as big as I am, I was always the last one to get wasted out of all my friends. I've pretty much heard it all. And yes, I will take you up on that cup of coffee."

x.x.x.x.

Liam was intrigued by Anna. He knew she had a boyfriend, and that her comeons came from her intoxication; however, he was as enamoured with her as she was with him upon their first meeting. He had also noticed her from across the bar. She was stunning. And so tiny compared to him in every way. He had never met a woman who loved fat guys in the first place, let alone one he found so beautiful. And it wasnt just her beauty. She was so sincere asking for the coffee. He knew his intentions weren't pure, but his curiousity had the better of him, and these thoughts ran through his head as he opened the door of the coffeeshop for her. 

Although the two couldn't have more different backgrounds and careers, they sat at the cafe at the end of the street from the hotel until closing. The two began exchanging laughs about the conference, their home lives, families, pets, and school experiences. Both had to work their way through school, Anna had waited at a 50s themed diner during yoga teacher training; Liam worked at Costco from his senior year in high school to the end of his undergraduate degree. 

"At least the pizza and chicken strips were good," he smiled.

"At least where you worked the food was edible. I don't remember Richie and Potsie eating rubber hamburgers and half frozen milkshakes."

They both laughed. 

"Excuse me," a tall slender barista with a mohawk approached, "Its two o'clock guys, and as much as I hate to do it, I've got to kick you out."

"Oh brother, I gotta get some sleep," Liam smiled. 

"Walk me back to my room?" Anna asked. 

"Of course," he extended his elbow, and she linked hers through his. The walk across the street was short on its own, and much too short for either of their likings.

"It was so nice meeting you Anna. I hope that boyfriend of yours stops acting like such a jerk," he smiled "I haven't known you for long, but I know you deserve better than that." 

Anna smiled a weak dissapointed smile.

"Yeah thanks," she replied and unlocked the door to her room.

x.x.x.x.x

Anna placed the diamond earrings back in her friends tacklebox, did a quick double take around the room, and quickly grabbed the deodorant she'd almost left behind. Their group had decided to congragate in the lobby and share a bag of breakfast sandwiches and burritos. They were buzzing with who was going to post what photos on the Conjunctions website, and their posts bragging to the members who didn't make it out. Naomi and Darren were looking at their schedules and discussing a time for a possible meeting to take the next steps in their buisness plane.

"Okay kids, my rides here. Back to the tundra I go. Nice meeting all of you," Liam smiled. After a barrage of hugs, he turned his back and walked out towards the shuttle bus. Something inside told Anna she couldn't just let that be the end. Not after last night. Something snapped in her brain that she couldn't let him go. Before Liam could put his suitcase on the sidewalk, she ran up and tapped him on the shoulder.

He turned around. "Look, I'm not on the website's message boards yet, but can I call you sometime or email or get ahold of you some other way."

He smiled and handed her a business card, and pulled her close to his soft flabby body in a tight hug. She could barely fit her short slender arms around him, which left her wanting more. 

"Stay safe," she smiled nervously "Don't get eaten by any polar bears."

He laughed "I won't. Take care of yourself Anna."

_"Dont get eaten by any polar bears,"_ she thought to herself. _"Why did I even say that? Who even says things like that!" _

She shook her head. 

(To be continued..)


----------



## MickeyFFA (May 13, 2009)

Yay! Another awesome BHM story. Please continue, I'm definetly intrigued!


----------



## WillSpark (May 14, 2009)

One of the more entertaining stories I've read. Thank you and eagerly waiting...


----------



## fireonthemountain (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks ya'll. Been working on part II, hopefully it'll be done in the next week or so


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 29, 2009)

Great story; I can hardly wait for the next instalment!


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 29, 2009)

*This is great. Can't wait for more.*:bow:


----------



## fireonthemountain (Jul 15, 2009)

Once again, I apologize for falling behind. Part II is like 3/4ths done, hopefully the rest will go more quickly.


----------



## fireonthemountain (Jul 15, 2009)

*PART II*

[*Warning.* Contains explicit, consensual and throroughly enjoyable BHM/FFA sex. Those who dissapove would do well to skip over the ending]

"What. are you leaving me for one of those fat jerks you met at the convention? Either you have really low self esteem or you're just like Naomi with your sick fat fetish."

Anna's normally shy demenour had been thrown out the window. As her mother and younger brother Ricky moved her things out of her apartment, she was screaming at Chet. 

"Okay, lets just pretend I cheated on you at this conference and pretend I didnt hear you talk about my best friend like that. You cheat on me all the time. You never come home. We dont ever talk about anything BUT you. Tell me how I benefit from this relationship?"

"I let you move in with me, I put a roof over your head, I am a terrific boyfriend to you, and if you're going to walk out, fine because so many other girls would be willing to have me, so I really dont care if you run home crying to mommy."

"Fine." Anna took $400 dollars out of her pocket. "There's this month's rent. A few people at the gym are looking to move out; if you want I can talk to them about a sublet."

"Screw you, Anna, I dont need your help. I got my boy Mitch looking to move out of his mom's basement. Like I'd want to hang out with anyone who associates with you, you snobby bitch."

"Wow, you aren't making this hard, are you?" 

She turned her back, slammed the door and as her mother started the car, didnt bother to look back on the ten minute drive from Fort Lauderdale.

x

Anna had been dogsitting, as well as watching her thirteen year old sister Melanie while her Mom and a few of her friends took their annual Vegas get-a-way. Melanie cleared her plate from the table and sauntered off wordlessly to do her homework. Anna was relieved to be left alone. It was the kind of night she just wanted to sit by the pool, drink tea and relax. Almost all of her co-workers (and several girls who had been with Chet in the past and frequented the gym) were there to support her, and besides seeing Chet occasionally at the gym (who coldly would walk past her and glare) the transition at work had been smooth. 

She'd been busy though, she'd begun a more advanced teacher training almost the moment she moved into her mothers house, which was a tough adjustment on its own. She had less space in her moms duplex house, and with her mother gone was left completely in charge of her sister and the dogs (one pekanese, one shitzu and two toy poodles). She began to unpack one of three suitcases when a small card fell from the pockets of her favourite pair of jeans.

"Liam." she smiled. She hadnt forgotten him in the past three weeks since the convention. Although she had her breakup with Chet (which happened as soon as she caught him at home for once), more training, and trying to sort out her living situation, he was always in the back of her mind. 

She looked around to see her sister sitting at the computer, history textbook on her left side. Anna grabbed the cordless phone, and sat outside under the stars by the pool. The phone rang three times, as she looked up.

"Hello?" a voice on the other end asked

"Liam?"

"Yes, this is Liam Hillison, may I ask whom Im speaking with?"

"No need to be so formal! Its just me, Anna. You probably dont remember."

"No I remember. Anna Banana."

"Cardone. Banana's my maiden name." 

He asked how she was, and she let him know about the breakup with Chet, the chaotic move back home, and adjusting to life afterwards. He reassured her, and comforted her with stories about his move home for a year after finishing his undergrad in British Columbia. She'd never pegged him as a former pothead, which made Liam's story about his dad finding a bag of regs he'd absentmindedly hidden in the freezer even funnier. 

They talked about how their jobs had been. Liam offered encouragement, Anna kept him optimistic about his large upcoming project. They talked past relationships, past jobs, general nostalgia. It turns out he'd been single for four years, his last girlfriend was in BC and they'd split over many things, mainly his weight and his moving back to Edmondton. 

"Yeah, I mean she tolerated it at first because she thought I was a nice guy, and maybe felt bad for me, but after I didn't lose weight, and maybe gained a bit during my last year, I guess she couldn't really pretend to be attracted to me anymore."

"I guess its better off. Trust me, you don't want to be with someone whose faking an entire relationship."

x.x

It began as a phone call once every few weeks. Then came the emails when time differences and busy schedules got in the way. Things began platonically, but weren't destined to stay that way. Anna had finally joined the Conjunctions website and left flirtatious comments when Liam would post pictures (albeit conservative, compared to his two friends who had no qualms about going topless). Naomi would pop in occasionally with "just screw already" comments, and humerous anecdotes about the conference.

Anna had reservations about beginning another relationship, let alone 3,000 miles away. But both she and Liam felt mutually. They had been enamoured with each other from the moment they saw each other, but stayed flirty friends; talking almost every day. 

Anna was making her way out of work, and waiting for the bus when she heard her cell phone ringing. Trying to grab the phone before she missed a call was usually futile, she could never remember which pocket she put it in. Grabbing it on the last ring, "Hello? Liam?"

"Hey, what are you up to?" 

"Getting out of work, you?"

"Staying at work for four more hours."

"Sucks to be on mountain time. You should totally just come to Florida. Then it could be three, and you could be here hanging out with your favourite person ever."

"Who says you're my favourite?"

"Pht like Im not?"

"Sure. Well that's what I called you about. My company elected me to give a presentation in Fort Lauderdale. I'm coming in two weeks and I'll be in town for five days. Will you be around?"

"YAY!" Anna exclaimed. "Err. I mean yes, yes I will." 

Liam laughed. "Alright then, I guess I'll see you then."

x.x

Liam pushed the glass doors of the fitness compound open. That's how it seemed to him. He'd walk and play frisbee in the summer. Hackeysack in his pothead college days, he recalled with a smile. But he avoided gyms like the plague. They were intimidating, especially now that he knew he'd have no reason to. He and Anna had talked many a time about how she find fat men attractive, and how all he wanted was someone to appreciate his fat body. He'd even tease her playfully about it. But it was hard seeing her in person, seeing where she worked in person. With all the hardbodies. It almost shook his belief that FFAs were real, let alone her.

He couldn't help it. He grew up being the fat kid. Being the fat, tall kid made him a great linebacker, but he never quite got the girls as much as his ripped counterparts on the football team. Besides, he was shyer than other athletes in high school and was often using any study hall to sit and read in the library, or to mess around with code on the computer (and unlock the schools firewalls to look at porn, because, hey, it was high school).

His mind raced as he climbed the stairs to the yoga studio upstairs. He'd brought her a small boquet of flowers and was beginning to reconsider, feeling embarrassed to be the fat guy at the gym bringing flowers to the gorgous athletic teacher. This scenario seemed to play out so often in movies and TV. She has an ultra buff boyfriend and together they make fun of the fat guy. 

"Are you looking for something," a petite redhead wearing too much eye makeup shot him a strange look.

"I'm waiting for Anna Cardone."

"Oh," she said, giving him attitude, "She should be getting out of class any minute now."

"Are you like one of her relatives,"

"Uhm a friend from out of town."

"Oh." the girl began looking at her nails, and painting them over with whiteout

Anna emerged from a clear door, mopping her brow with a towel. She saw Liam, and a look of euphoria washed over her face.

"Liam, oh my world! What are you doing here!"

"I know we were supposed to meet later tonight, but I thought I'd surprise you, maybe we could get lunch or something."

"I'd love that. "

He handed the bouquet to her. "Oh my! These are gorgious! Hm. Tiffany, can you get some water for these."

Tiffany shot her a confused glance but did as she was told. 

Anna grabbed Liam tightly, once again happy to feel his softness, which her arms wouldn't fit around. 

"Oh I missed you! Hold on let me shower, Im sorry, I'm gross and sweaty." 

Liam smiled as she skipped ran away, his fears temporarily assuaged.

x.x

The two went to a nearby Thai place, quiet, to catch up. That night Anna met him at the hotel for dinner. She watched his presentation, amazed at how, despite his quiet demenour was quite the commanding presence on stage. And with the exception of the night they spent at Anna's home, having lasagna and drinking margaritas by the pool with Ms. Cardone (who very much approved), Anna was barely at home, except to sleep at night. 

Each night was happy, albeit frustrated. Although they spent every moment they werent at work together it seemed, despite all the flirtatious gestures and deep kisses, she had never got the invite to spend the night, and wasn't the type to ask. And whether he was sweet and mild as they walked hand and hand down the pier at night, or confident and firm as a representative for his company, he was a turn on. 

One night they went out to a local microbrewery to drink with some of Annas friends, some from the gym, others from the old neighbourhood. Anna's friends from high school had become close with some of her coworkers, but they melded well. As Liam entered the bar, her friend Hayley from the gym leaned towards her old friends.

"Is that the guy she's seeing? I thought she liked..." and was cut off by laughter.

"You should've known her and Naomi back in high school. What did we call you?"

Anna looked over "You said we were like the Nancy Drew twins chasing after the Hefty Boys. Now shh he's coming."

"Oh come on Anna," Alex, a fellow trainer smiled "We're not going to embarrass you."

Anna introduced everyone to Liam and the group commenced drinking, except for Anna. 

Leeanne, her high school friend laughed "Anna doesn't drink now that shes a health nut."

"You'd be surprised," Liam winked.

"Hey, shut up," Anna nudged him playfully. 

Leeanne smiled "Oh tell me tell me."

Hayley leaned in. "Yeah, what kind of debauchery has Anna Montana been up to."

"I thought she was banana?" Liam laughed "Now I'm confused."

"Please, Anna Montana is her blonde alter ego." 

"Well anyway..." Liam began and told the epic.

"Girl, you're a hot mess," Brian laughed, and put his arms around Annas shoulders. "Now if your going to be stealing her from me, I'd better not hear about you breaking her heart. Cuz I'll cut a bitch." 

"Nah," Anna laughed "I dont...know..what...we are.." she looked slyly at Liam. 

"Plus this ones not a hot mess" she made her fingers into quotations "like the last one."

"Honey dont even worry about it," Brian went on "I saw him two nights ago when I was walking back from the club, the women who he hangs out with don't even compare to you." 

"Well they can have them. He's not my type anyway," she smiled at Liam "C'mon lets play some pool."

Liam, Anna, Alex and Hayley got up to play. Anna showed herself to be an aweful pool player, so Liam came up behind her and helped her shoot (which was, of course, no burden on him). As she felt his soft body against hers, and his chubby cheek occassionally rubbing against hers, she wondered how their last night together tomorrow would go. 

x.x

Anna dove into the hotel pool as the sun set. They chose to spend time in the gated in pool in the back of the hotel, while most of the citys residents hit the beach. She knew Liam still had his hangups about his body, which made her wonder how the night would progress. 

"Are you sure its okay for me to take my shirt off?"

"You know I think its MORE than okay. Besides no one ever comes back here. Naomi and I used to sneak back here all the time in high school and never got caught. Seriously."

"Alright."

Liam stripped off his baggy blue t-shirt, revealing ample creamy white flesh.

"You need to stay here longer Liam. You didnt even get a tan."

"White boys like me don't tan" He sat on the edge of the pool and lowered himself in. Anna swam towards him,

"So, last night here, eh? Man I've been hanging with you too much."

"Oh? And that's a bad thing?"

"No not at all. I wish we could hang out like this more often."

"I'd like that. I'd love that. "

"You know I'd love that too." 

Liam picked up Anna and the two swayed together in the pool, looking into each others eyes. The sunset gave way to starry skies, and the soft sounds of cars and people on the beach talking rang in the air.

"It's going to be so cold getting out of this pool," she laughed nervously, biting her lip, a look of longing in her eyes. She got brave "Can I, uh, come upstairs. I think I left..uh...something up there."

Liam smiled nervously "Uh, sure."

xx

The elevator ride was silent. Anna had only been with two men before, one of them being Chet. She remembered him riding on top of her, grunting as he rammed into her tactlessly. She had never made love to a man Liam's size, although she'd fantasized about it. Was she a good lover? Will he let me touch his belly? Do I always need to be on top? Questions raced through her mind. Why do I even ask myself that? What if he doesnt want to? Why hasnt he invited me to come to his room before? Why am I being so forward? Am I setting myself up for dissapointment? 

Liam began to worry about his decision. It had been years since he'd last made love, and he was paralyzed with fear. He remembered how Jamie had turned him down for sex as his weight increased. Despite her constant nagging about his weight, she never brought that up when he tried to make love to her, but she would become cold and give him a line, about being tired or not feeling well. Finally when they broke up, she cited being turned off by his gain and blamed it in part for the spark of their relationship burning out. He began to regret it. Should I tell Anna to go home? He couldnt. He was beginning to fall for her. He felt there was no going back without hurting her feelings.

Liam swiped the thin plastic key through the door and the green light went off. 

"Well, here it is," he smiled nervously. Anna surveyed the room. It was like any other economy hotel, large bed with the ugly geometric print designs that hadn't been updated since the 90s. A lamp with a pink shade and chair in the corner. TV in front of the bed, and a small bathroom tucked away behind the left wall. 

Anna noticed the nervous tone in Liams voice. "Is something wrong?"

"No....yes..please, lets have a seat."

"Okay."

The two sat down on the king sized bed, Liam causing it to creak. 

"Anna, I've got to be honest. It hasn't been my intention to hurt you by not inviting you up here before. Far from it. I mean I've wanted to. Look at you. What man wouldn't.."

"Oh Liam.."

"But," he continued. "I havent had sex in who knows how long. Especially not, y'know, the way I am now." He looked down at his protruding belly.

"But do you...would you. feel comfortable..if we were to..." he stammered, and then cpntyinued. "I'd like to try. I really dont want to leave here regretting that I had an absolutely gorgious woman in my hotel room and I was too nervous to make love to her."

"Well," Anna suggested, reaching for his hand. "Why dont we just start with where we're at, and then see where that leads."

They both smiled. Liam leaned in, his lips touching Annas.

"Thats a good start," she smiled.

She returned a few small kisses before their tounges meshed together. Liam began to lay down on the bed as Anna lay on top of his massive body and kissed him. Passionately. Slowly. Liam began running his arms up and down Annas wiry back, Anna's hands ran along his plump sides. Liam reached back and untied Anna's wet bathing suit top, revealing small and perfectly round breasts. Anna placed his large hands on her breasts and he began to massage them, rubbing in circles. She moaned. She took his hands down and began kissing down his body, laying her head on his soft chest as she took his nipples in her mouth and sucked them. She began kissing down his sternum, and worked to kissing every inch of his soft fat belly. paying special attention to his light pink streach marks and protruding love handles. 

"Take off your suit," she smiled playfully. 

"Not yet," he smiled. He grabbed Anna and flipped her over on her back. "Not until you get it first." 

He pulled off her bikini bottoms and began to kiss down her tanned and well defined midsection, in between her hip bones. She placed her legs over his shoulders, and he began to rub her clitoris with his chubby thumb, feeling the beginning to her arousal. He knelt down between her legs and began making love to her with his tounge. Anna lay on her back, twitching and writhing (and boosting Liam's ego). 

"Are you ready?" He smiled.

"Yes..yes.. please..let me get you ready" 

He smiled and slid his suit down, belly rippling and jiggling with the quick smooth motion. Anna moaned. Liam rolled onto his back and spread his legs out. Anna wrapped her long slender fingers around his member (which while average, was exceptionally girthy) making him nice and hard.

"Ohh. Ohh. Anna. Anna I'm ready." 

Anna grabbed a condom and the bottle of lube. She took care of Liam before standing over him, pleasuring herself as she got lubricated.(?) Liam moaned as he lay, and Anna sat on top of him, guiding him into her. 

"Are you okay?" Liam asked.

"Fine. More than fine. Your a big boy though. We should go slow."

"Anything. Anyway you want."

Anna slowly worked her way back and forth on top, feeling light stimulation from Liam's slow rhythmic jiggling. The two worked their way up tempo, going from lovemaking to pure fucking brought about by months of sexual frustration. Liam's belly went from a slow jiggle to bouncing, placing copious amounts of pressure on Anna's clitoris. She moaned, deeper and louder until she felt herself cum all over his member. Soon after, he came and she lay back next to him. He smiled at her.

"Liam, I've never come during sex. Not until now."

"Never?" 

"Never." He held her tightly and kissed her. 

xx

Liam dropped Anna off at the gym around 5:30am. Both were tired from the long night, which they were trying to prolong as long as it would last. She leaned over and kissed him, with one hand squeezing his protruding love handle.

"Don't go," she smiled sadly.

"Oh Anna, I'll see you again."

"Really?"

"Do you think after this week I'd really let you go that easily? What did you think, I flew all the way out here for some one night stand?"

"I thought it was for a conference." Anna teased.

"Pht. Not important." he shrugged playfully

"Look, I'm really starting to have feelings for you, and I know the distance is going to be rough, and I just wanted to hear you say you'd be willing to do it too.

Liam kissed her slowly and passionately. "Oh yes."

x.x


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jul 15, 2009)

*That's was a great update! Good job and please continue!!:bow:*


----------



## Observer (Sep 3, 2009)

Somehow this update (which is also the conclusion?) slipped under the radar! Bump after edit.


----------



## RavenBlackwing (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Javigm (Jan 1, 2021)

please continue


----------

